# Suche Gewässerkarte Karte vom Asnen



## andy32 (17. Januar 2009)

Hallo Community,

ich fahre im Mail mit einem Kollegen an den Asnen nach Schweden.
Ich suche noch eine gute Gewässerkarte.
Leider finde ich im Netz nichts.
Kann jemand helfen oder hat eine zu verkaufen ?

Danke !


----------



## Schwedenulli (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Gewässerkarte Karte vom Asnen*

Hallo Andy 32!

Willkommen im Board!
Mail`mir Deine Postanschrift, dann schick`ich Dir eine Åsnenkarte!

Gruß vom Åsnen

Ulli


----------



## andy32 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Gewässerkarte Karte vom Asnen*

Hallo,
die Postanschrift ging dir soeben zu.
vielen lieben Dank !


----------



## bennson (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Gewässerkarte Karte vom Asnen*

hallo ! Hat jmd auch eine Karte für den Bolmen ??

Würd mich freuen


Grüße


----------



## schmidt81 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Gewässerkarte Karte vom Asnen*

Hallo

gewässerkarte vom bolmen habe ich in ljungby im angelladen gesehen. der kleine an den bahnlinie.

MfG Schmidt


----------



## bennson (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Gewässerkarte Karte vom Asnen*

danke .. ich weis das es mit den Karten kein Problem gibt .. wollte einfach nur vorher mal drüber gucken


----------



## Quappedappe (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche Gewässerkarte Karte vom Asnen*

Hat jemand eine Gewässerkarte für den Asnen.
Fahre im Sommer dorthin und es ist nicht viel zu finden.

Gruß Quappedappe


----------



## Gös-Catcher (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche Gewässerkarte Karte vom Asnen*

Hallo,

komme gerade vom Asnen zurück, eine Wasserkarte erhälst du bei [edit by Thomas9904: Keine Werbung für bei uns gesperrte Schleichwerber bitte, danke..]. 
Frag ruhig, vielleicht kann ich dir noch weiterhelfen. Wo fährst du da genau hin?


----------



## j4ni (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche Gewässerkarte Karte vom Asnen*

Tja wenn der wegen Schleichwerbung geperrte User noch hier im Forum aktiv wäre, dann wäre der Schwedenteil wenigstens nicht komplett überflüssig! "Normale" Gewässerkarten vom Asnen bekommst du meist über all dort wo du auch die Fiskekarts bekommst, ansonsten gibt es größere Karten auch in den Tourist-Infos wobei die nicht wirklich mehr zeigen als die kleinen...es gab mal bei Ebay eine Karte vom Asnen mit Tiefenangaben, die wohl sehr gut gewesen sein soll. Ein User hier hat die - wenn ich mich richtig errinnere - damals erstanden. Eventuell kannst du ja rausfinden wer das war und den User dann anschreiben. Oder du fragst Ulli...ach nee da war ja was...traurig, bestärkt mich aber...
achso versuche Tiefenkarte und Asnen als Suchbegriffe - sollte klappen ohne dass du vier Jahre lesen musst


----------



## Gös-Catcher (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche Gewässerkarte Karte vom Asnen*

Mir ist gerade noch eingefallen die günstigste Gewässer bzw. Tiefenkarte gab es in der Touristeninfo in Växjo 

Växjö turistbyrå • Stadbiblioteket, Västra Esplanaden 7• Box 1222, 351 12 Växjö • Tel 0470-414 10 • Fax 0470-796975 • turistbyran@vaxjo.se 

Da bekommst du Sie für 50 Kronen. Ruf einfach mal da an, die sprechen dort auch ein wenig deutsch bzw. perfekt englisch. Vielleicht kannst du denen nen Brief mit 5 € Schein zuschicken mit frankierten Rückumschlag für die Karte, machen die bestimmt.


----------



## Gös-Catcher (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche Gewässerkarte Karte vom Asnen*

zu j4ni,

was das mit Schleichwerbung zu tun hat, kann ich leider auch nicht nachvollziehen. Schade das der ulli hier gesperrt ist, fand er hat den chat mit sehr vielen hilfreichen tips und interessanten infos eigentlich nur bereichert. richtige werbung konnte ich bei seinen kommentaren allerdings nie sehen. naja, ist halt so wenn andere anbieter von schweden reisen hier kohle für werbung bezahlen und sich dann immer tolle rückmeldungen vom asnen durchlesen müssen, den hier keiner bewirbt, dann sind die halt wahrscheinlich so angesäuert, dass sich hier bestimmte beiträge nur durchgelesen werden um bestimmte Verlinkungen und Schlagwörter sperren zu lassen. LEIDER, mir haben seine infos geholfen


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche Gewässerkarte Karte vom Asnen*

Wenn jemand Infos gibt, ist das ken Problem.
Wenn jemand jedoch trotz mehrmaliger Ermahnung nicht aufhört überall das zu nutzen, um für seine Anlage zu werben, dulden wir das eben nicht.

Und genau deswegen kannst Du da auch nix finden, weil wir das natürlich löschen.

Das bedeutet ganz klar nicht, dass der hier angesprochene keine gute Leistung für die Angler bringt.

Es bedeutet aber auch ganz klar, dass jemand der das Forum hier in unseren Augen so schamlos für seine Schleichwerbung ausgenützt hat und dies trotz zig Ermahnungen auch nicht sein lässt, dann eben bei uns gesperrt wird und wir dann auch daraf achten, dass dieser auch nicht nur Dritte weitere Gelegenheit erhält, sich ständig zu präsentieren.

Und das werden wir weiter so handhaben - eine seriösere Verhaltensweise uns gegenüber hätte dies alles nicht notwendig gemacht.

Und da hier jetzt alle Infos zu lesen sind, werden wir den Thread auch schliessen, um solchen Leuten nicht weiter eine Plattform zu bieten...


----------

